# draft or draught



## Jan Hendrik

This term is used/written both ways.

On the other hand it could also be a glass of beer......

Which is the right spelling for shipping and why?


----------



## Jeff Egan

Being Dicklecksick I always used Draft as it has less letters.


----------



## Bruce Carson

Often, I think it depends on nationality.
The UK and the Commonweallth usually go with draught, the United States prefer draft. 
Jeff, in the UK, proves that that rule ain't always 100% accurate.
As long as it isn't Lite beer, I'll drink it.

Bruce C.


----------



## Jan Hendrik

The English or US version, that makes sense, like colour and color, night and nite, etc.

and it is light beer in English and not lite.....
Thanks


----------



## Jeff Egan

Us Dicklecksick types prefer the US way of spelling, even better is Text speak.


----------



## trotterdotpom

In the thousands of arrival radiotelegrams I sent, I never once sent the word "draught", it was always "draft" - even with the most pukkah of Captains.

John T.

PS What does DNA stand for? National Dyslectic Association.


----------



## Jeff Egan

I was only kidding about being Dyslectic, the truth is I'm just not very good at spelling.


----------



## neil maclachlan

Hi Shipmates,
I worked in the States (God Bless Em ) and I prefer Draught as long as it Smithwicks?
Cheers,
Neil Mac.


----------



## John Rogers

Hell!! I always thought it was the name of a big horse.
John


----------



## Santos

*Draft or Draught*

I always remember a German Coaster Captain who was trying to master the English language. He was extremely exasperated.

Whats this BOW,? 
Its the front of your ship, Captain.

What fires arrows ?
A BOW Captain.

How do people greet your Queen ?
They BOW Captain

What do you play a violin with ?
A BOW Captain.

Mind the handle of the door does not catch on your trousers as you leave my ship.

Yes Captain.

With that I B...D out.


Chris.


----------



## Hendo!

Well seeing as a British pint is 20 fluid ounces and a US Pint is only 16, I'll have a draught.


----------



## lakercapt

A very popular beer here (don't know why) is Coors Light.
Used to say it was just like making love in a canoe F**king close to water!!!!


----------



## trotterdotpom

Is it true that American girls don't drink beer at the beach because they don't like getting sand in their Schlitz?

John T.


----------



## Doxfordman

One takes the draft after loading and or discharging and then drinks a draught.

Draft marks, not draught marks.

The dictionary actualy states draught - "the depth of water a ship or boat needs to float it" 

I still prefer draft!!


----------



## billyboy

ha ha ha!! nice one John!


----------



## Tmac1720

What's wrong with Guinness then? Put's hair on your chest even the ladies (K)


----------



## billyboy

Tmac, why cant it put hairs on my Head! LOL


----------



## keith cairns

according to my naval architecture books it is draught.

but most americans books/publications use draft.

i dont know why the difference.

might go and ask mr google.

keith


----------



## Derek Roger

Smith / Smythe : **** / Sh-te ! Whats the difference


----------

